
 kCura's National Day of Civic Hacking churned out some sweet hacks  - wglb
http://www.builtinchicago.org/blog/making-difference-and-plan-national-day-civic-hacking
======
wglb
They are also a big sponsor of
[http://www.embarcchicago.org/](http://www.embarcchicago.org/).

